#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Bitten by a monkey?

## mempto

Hi everyone,  

Just wanted to know if anyone here has been bitten by a monkey in Thailand...specifically of the macaque variety (the kind running around at monkey temples and Lopburi among other places).  I was bitten a little over a week ago at a monkey temple and promptly sought medical attention for rabies and tetanus but am still concerned about other diseases. I'd appreciate any info or first hand experience anecdotes to help me figure out if my worries are reasonable. I think I'm mostly worried Bc I didn't realize how dangerous monkey bites were at the time and didn't bother to wash the bite right away.

----------


## good2bhappy

AIDS!

----------


## alitongkat

sorry dont know...

did you do something special or was it a random attack?

----------


## Carrabow

You have not had a fever? Inflamation of the bite area?


A week has past. 


Get a blood test. If you are clear your going to live.

----------


## dirtydog

The series of rabies injections are the most important, all of them, 6 I believe.




> AIDS!


Did that happen to you?

----------


## Exige

> promptly sought medical attention for rabies and tetanus


It seem you did right, by seeking medical assistance right away.
Just keep a close eye on it. A week is early days. You could go to another hospital and seek a second opinion if you are still worried.

How did the monkey bite? Just ran up to you & bit? Were you handing food out?

----------


## mempto

> Originally Posted by mempto
> 
> promptly sought medical attention for rabies and tetanus
> 
> 
> It seem you did right, by seeking medical assistance right away.
> Just keep a close eye on it. A week is early days. You could go to another hospital and seek a second opinion if you are still worried.
> 
> How did the monkey bite? Just ran up to you & bit? Were you handing food out?


Unfortunately I was stupid and bought some peanuts to feed to the monkeys and one climbed on me and then decided to bite my arm. I was just so excited to see all the monkeys...in retrospect a really dumb decision.

----------


## Exige

> one climbed on me and then decided to bite my arm


Was the bite severe enough to draw blood?

----------


## Latindancer

If it was a week ago and you don't have an infection you should be ok, but you still need the rabies shots. Rabies is a very unpleasant way to die.

Google is yr friend:

http://goseasia.about.com/od/travelp...ey_attacks.htm

A monkey bite, no matter how trivial, can quickly turn dangerous.  Monkeys are regular carriers of rabies; even the ones not rabid can  create dangerous infections and fevers thanks to the high level of  bacteria in their mouths.
  Macaque monkey bites have been known to cause infections such as  Bacteroides, Fusobacterium, Streptococci, Enterococci and Eikenella  Corrodens - all are as unpleasant as they sound.
  Every bite must be checked by a local doctor who will probably  recommend getting a tract of painful and expensive rabies vaccinations.  You have little choice, rabies has no early symptoms and is fatal if not  treated immediately.
.
.
.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Have you developed any super powers?

----------


## Carrabow

> Google is yr friend:
> 
> Monkey Bites - How to Stay Safe Around Monkeys and Avoid Monkey Bites
> 
> A monkey bite, no matter how trivial, can quickly turn dangerous. Monkeys are regular carriers of rabies; even the ones not rabid can create dangerous infections and fevers thanks to the high level of bacteria in their mouths.
> Macaque monkey bites have been known to cause infections such as Bacteroides, Fusobacterium, Streptococci, Enterococci and Eikenella Corrodens - all are as unpleasant as they sound.
> Every bite must be checked by a local doctor who will probably recommend getting a tract of painful and expensive rabies vaccinations. You have little choice, rabies has no early symptoms and is fatal if not treated immediately.
> .
> .
> .


 
It has been a week, blood work will do 


You have a better chance of going down from a millipede

----------


## Norton

I've been bitten a couple times by the nasty little bastards. If you've been checked by doc likely nothing to worry about. Rabies very rare in monkeys unless they have been bitten by a rabid dog. Hepatitis B, herpes and salmonella are carried by monkeys. Watch for symptoms of these. If you contracted herpes or hepatitis not much can be done. Salmonella gonna make you feel the shits but not likely to kill you if you're otherwise healthy.

----------


## Carrabow

> recommend getting a *tract of painful* and expensive rabies vaccinations. 
> 
> .


 
Rabies vacination has come along since we rode horses.

I heard they do it in yer stomach still with a ja-billion shots. The needle is 6 inches long too.

----------


## Norton

> The series of rabies injections are the most important, all of them, 6 I believe.


To determine if needed for certain the monkey would have to be captured and tested. Not going to happen here so reckon to be on the safe side, rabies shots are in order.

----------


## Latindancer

> I heard they do it in yer stomach still with a ja-billion shots. The needle is 6 inches long too.


In the neck. And the hypodermic's the size of a bicycle pump   :Smile:

----------


## VocalNeal

:Scared1: Like the lumbar puncture I had. Expected to be strapped to a table etc. Didn't feel a thing. :Cool:

----------


## chitown

A series 3 shots is all you need. All in the arm.

https://teakdoor.com/thailands-travel...dangerous.html (Alert: Monkeying Around in Lopburi Can Be Dangerous!!!!!)

----------


## Dillinger

DONT FEED THE MONKEYS

they bite

----------


## bobo746

> Bitten by a monkey?


Happened to me once pissed her off without paying.

----------


## Katana

> Originally Posted by mempto
> 
>  Bitten by a monkey?
> 
> 
> Happened to me once pissed her off without paying.


Get many diseases ?

Was she from Lop Buri ?

Did she eat the peanut ?

Mark (with help from Leo)

 :cmn:

----------


## bobo746

No
No
Yes
No

----------


## OhOh

> Hepatitis B, herpes and salmonella are carried by humans.


How's the monkey?

----------


## Lorenzo

Go to the BKK Red Cross over by Patpong.  I have had many vaccinations there including rabies, Hepatitis A, Hepatitis B and others.

You MUST get a rabies series after an animal bite. Even if you have already been vaccinated for rabies you will still need a booster.

----------


## alitongkat

> Go to the BKK Red Cross over by Patpong.  I have had many vaccinations there including rabies, Hepatitis A, Hepatitis B and others.
> 
> You MUST get a rabies series after an animal bite. Even if you have already been vaccinated for rabies you will still need a booster.


is it cheaper there?
do they do blood testing (panels, on demand)?

----------


## Lorenzo

^ No blood testing.  Vaccinations very cheap at Red cross., also free doctor there. The Dr can can advise you about where to get tests. Sent me to a place around the corner opposite Lumpini  for Hep B blood test, was cheap but don't remember price.  I get all the blood panels when I am in The Philippines, generally cheaper then Thailand and happens to be across from my hotel.

----------


## Mozzbie47

I avoid feeding any animal any-where, being bitten etc is very common.
If I was bitten by any animal, street dog included, I would seek medical avice immediately.
 I keep my distance, look admire but dont touch.

----------

